
How to save the planet and solve climate change with blockchain and crypto - paulgambill
https://medium.com/nori-carbon-removal/how-to-save-the-planet-and-make-climate-change-just-go-away-using-blockchain-and-cryptocurrency-f6e33917089d
======
verdverm
TL;DR carbon exchange on ethereum

Step 1 of how it works is where this project will get stuck.

Blockchain does not solve climate change, author is really reaching here.

